
Video Game Is Built to Be Prescribed to Children With A.D.H.D. - thebasuboy
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/11/23/video-game-is-built-to-be-prescribed-to-children-with-a-d-h-d/
======
reitanqild
For one data point I know at least one person who sometimes use Counter Strike
(offline w/bots) to mitigate some of the side effects of his/hers ADHD-PI,
like extreme sleepyness during daytime (whenever something gets boring.) I
guess this is a very individual thing though.

~~~
jwdunne
I do this. Games are highly stimulating and conducive to hyperfocus. Before I
do, I tend to feel lethargic, low in mood due to a sense of never having the
focus to see anything through or even be decent at something and a lot of
'bouncing' (thing microscopic chrome tabs, 5 PDFs, all surrounding multiple
topics - usually, none hook me that day either). At that point, I usually say
"screw it, I'll play a game". Complex strategy games do the trick - extremely
stimulating with a fast feedback loop.

After diagnosis and a lot of research, this made more sense (and has
improved/lessened with medication). From what I know, those with ADHD get into
a rut of sorts from rapidly shifting attention and reach out to an intensely
stimulating, where attention becomes fixed and extremely intense.

It used to help but did cause problems for me. One is the neglect of typical
duties of maintaining my home. My partner used to despise it as I, along with
everything else, blocked her out (weekend is the only time we really get to
spend together). I also neglect basic functions/instincts, such as using the
toilet or eating balanced meals.

With medication, I try to limit myself to activities that are both
stimulating, not AS captivating and that will benefit me, via personal
development. As a side note, I also use computer programming as a stimulating
activity - interpreted languages with a REPL close the feedback loop and
induce hyperfocus particularly. I did this from around ten and has led on to
professional work, which is a good silver lining to an adolescence of
undiagnosed ADHD.

~~~
reitanqild
Thanks for sharing! From what I have seen medication seems to work wonders on
most of the cases with few if any side effects and a half life of about 16 h
and little to no risk of addiction if used according to prescription (for
standard R.-type at least I think).

~~~
jwdunne
It does help a lot. If you take more than prescribed, it can become addictive.
Having this disorder, taking twice the dose by accident is a rite of passage
(early morning, you forget you've already taken it). After that, it became
clear why they are Class B substances.

That aside, the change in my life has been tremendous. My manager didn't
believe ADHD was worth exploring and was worried I would typecast myself, thus
effecting my work. The opposite has been true - the change in my work has been
a complete transformation.

I have recently gone through some events that have turned my life upside,
though outside of my control. It's been 8 weeks and I'm amazed that I am
coping so well. A fraction of this stress and chaos in my life was enough to
lead me into a psychotic break when I was younger.

------
Houshalter
It's an interesting idea. Apparently exercise is also extremely effective at
ADHD treatment. There is a whole chart of different treatments that have been
tested here: [http://curetogether.com/blog/2011/02/22/what-patients-say-
wo...](http://curetogether.com/blog/2011/02/22/what-patients-say-works-best-
for-adhd/)

Archived version:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20141126155350/http://curetogeth...](https://web.archive.org/web/20141126155350/http://curetogether.com/blog/2011/02/22/what-
patients-say-works-best-for-adhd/)

------
mamon
"Cure" for ADHD has already been found: just delay going to school until age
of 7

[https://cepa.stanford.edu/content/gift-time-school-
starting-...](https://cepa.stanford.edu/content/gift-time-school-starting-age-
and-mental-health)

~~~
tokenadult
_just delay going to school until age of 7_

Delaying the start of formal school attendance (which my family achieves up to
the age of fourteen or so by homeschooling) is very helpful indeed, but it is
not a complete preventive measure for attention problems. I know lots of
homeschooled children who have plenty of attention-regulation difficulties,
and on the other hand I know children who have attended school since preschool
age who do just fine in focusing their attention. (I am a teacher and
regularly meet young people in my math classes who began school attendance
early.)

In most of these matters, family history makes a big difference.[1] Sure
enough, the children I know who have the most trouble regulating their
attention have parents who have difficulties with the same issue, although
perhaps not so severe by adult age. The suggestion of the press release you
kindly shared that not going to school as soon as is typical recently is a
good idea is an idea that is plausible to me, but it will not entirely prevent
ADHD.

[1]
[http://www.cdc.gov/genomics/famhistory/](http://www.cdc.gov/genomics/famhistory/)

[http://www.healthline.com/health/adhd/genetic#Causes2](http://www.healthline.com/health/adhd/genetic#Causes2)

